# JBS has shut down 8



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

beef packing / processing plants in Brazil due to the trucker's strike there.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

So prices r goin to keep goin up cause cattle are not movong to their destinations?


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*China buys most of the*

BR stuff.
I imagine they'll just get more from India now till the BR strike is over.

could be another 6 months by the sounds of things in BR.





rene said:


> So prices r goin to keep goin up cause cattle are not movong to their destinations?


----------

